# Any One Use The Rotella Synthetic



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Walmart had it. Just wanted to know if it was good.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

It is one of the best non-systhetic diesel motor oils on the market. Shell Rotella, Chevron Delo, and Mobil Delvac are regarded as the top three. Your truck requires at least API CI-4 type motor oil (the new 6.7L requires CJ-4), so be sure to check the label. All three brands have several different types and viscosities and you'll want to be sure you choose one with this rating.

Synthetic, however, is a whole new can of worms! I'll share what I know sometime, if you like.

_*edit:*_ I wasn't paying attention to your heading very well. Sorry. From what I've heard on several different diesel forums (and as well as several tech papers I've read), if you are going to go to the expense of purchasing synthetic oil, Royal Purple and Amsoil are your best choices.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am thinking about it. I am still running dino 15W-40. I am only paying $9.49 per gallon for dino. The 5W-40 Syn is I think $16.29 at wally world. Everything I have read is positive. Remember, it is a Base III syn unlike the premiums whiich are Base IV. Does it really matter? I don't think so.

Think I might try the Rotella Syn this time.

BTW......I just picked up some OEM Allison spin on filters for $7.98. Don't buy them from the dealer........

Tim

On edit. The Rotellas are now CJ-4 rated.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Shell Rotella synthetic is what my son and I both use in our D max. I like it

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I ran it in my F350, good stuff.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Lee, that is what I use in my truck. I like it. If I never decide to change it would be to Amsoil.

Leon


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

How often do you guys change your oil ?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We use it too. DH mentioned something about going to synthetic with the next oil change though.

Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

daves700 said:


> How often do you guys change your oil ?


Every 7500 miles. And thanks for all of the replies. Getting it changed tomorrow.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Walmart had it. Just wanted to know if it was good.


That is all we ever used in our 250 crew... 
Changed it every 8,000mi.

MaeJae


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> How often do you guys change your oil ?


Every 7500 miles. And thanks for all of the replies. Getting it changed tomorrow.
[/quote]

Been watching this thread and got all my answers to the oil change. I'm now 37 miles over the first oil change and know what to go get from Wally World. We did get the first two oil canges free with the truck but (as the DW says, I'm anal) I'll probably do it myself just to know what is in there.

Dave


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Amsoil or Schaeffers. In particular I will stay away from 5W-40 synthetic or otherwise. Can't seem to stomach that water (5W) in diesel engine. I forget what brand but still only one of the CJ-4 oils was 15W-40 all the rest are 5W-40. Remember 5W means it is a 5W oil that performs like a 40 via additives but that isn't the whole story. The additives are trade-offs with some being good others not. Besides big manly trucks need big manly oils.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

HTQM said:


> Been watching this thread and got all my answers to the oil change. I'm now 37 miles over the first oil change and know what to go get from Wally World. We did get the first two oil canges free with the truck but (as the DW says, I'm anal) I'll probably do it myself just to know what is in there.
> 
> Dave


Hold up, Dave! I would highly, HIGHLY, recommend waiting until you have 15-20k miles on your new CTD before switching to synthetic. There is much debate on this topic, but in a nutshell, the synthetic oils are so good that they don't allow diesel engines to wear-in properly. You may be able to make it to the 20k mile mark using your dealerships free oil changes, but I wanted to put this tidbit of info out there just in case.

_*Here's something important to consider*_...Amsoil, who makes no money telling you not to buy their products, recommends waiting until 20k miles before switching to synthetic. For the longevity of your new diesel, I recommend following their advice. I've run synthetics in all my gassers from the first oil change and it is painful not to want to swtich immediately for my new CTD, but with Amsoil's advice I'm going to do just that.


----------

